# Mounting Wireless Mic Body Packs



## highschoolsound (Mar 2, 2011)

I am wondering what is the most common place that people mount there body packs on actors and what you cover them in, just looking for suggestions?


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 2, 2011)

I've successfully mounted transmitters in a number of places, but I prefer to put them on the small of the back. We have elastic bands, about 2" wide, with a pouch sewn onto it by our costume shop. The transmitter goes in the pouch, we safety pin the band on the actor, and away they go. If this isn't an option due to wardrobe, you can also stick it up on the back at chest level. I've also put packs on the inside of an actor's leg because of choreography.


----------



## nd925a (Mar 2, 2011)

mbenonis said:


> I've successfully mounted transmitters in a number of places, but I prefer to put them on the small of the back. We have elastic bands, about 2" wide, with a pouch sewn onto it by our costume shop. The transmitter goes in the pouch, we safety pin the band on the actor, and away they go. If this isn't an option due to wardrobe, you can also stick it up on the back at chest level. I've also put packs on the inside of an actor's leg because of choreography.


 
We do something similar, though it works out to where ever the mic will stay in place on the back under a costume. we also run the element up the back of the shirt and tape it at the base of the neck leave a little slack then behind the ear then in the area of the check bone/ in front of the ear depending on mic sensitivity and actor volume.


----------



## Traitor800 (Mar 2, 2011)

mbenonis said:


> I've successfully mounted transmitters in a number of places, but I prefer to put them on the small of the back. We have elastic bands, about 2" wide, with a pouch sewn onto it by our costume shop. The transmitter goes in the pouch, we safety pin the band on the actor, and away they go. If this isn't an option due to wardrobe, you can also stick it up on the back at chest level. I've also put packs on the inside of an actor's leg because of choreography.



If your costume shop cant or wont sew mic belts for you Ive had good luck with the bands from a company called neo pax, I order them through B&H Photo. Ive used their standard packs with both shure slx and senn ew100 g3 transmitters.

Also if you an actress(or actor) with clothing that is too tight or revealing for a mic belt around the waist, the inner thigh is an excellent spot to hide a mic pack.


----------



## Stookeybrd (Mar 2, 2011)

-Small of the back
-bicep height, side of the torso
-Inner thigh
-Pinned into the wig(if they are wearing a wig)

Get creative. There is no wrong place if the transmitter will not get damaged, in the way or dropped and gets the job done. A lot of the above locations will be determined by the size of your transmitter


----------



## sarahsliefie (Mar 3, 2011)

We have made solder packs that have elastic that goes around each shoulder and then to a pouch between the shoulder blades. They just wear it under the costume. it is nice because if we need to do a quick battery swap they are easy to get to. Also, we had problems with actors ripping mics off if they were attached to the costume.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as covering the packs. Non-lubricated condoms.

sent from my Droid incredible using tapatalk.


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiding the packs on the body can be done as many others suggest--get creative and consider costume changes and the activity the actor may be doing (dance, gymnastics etc) to secure it well..place in middle of the back, side, thigh, wigs etc.. Mic belts are preferred but you can also use ACE wraps as well. For appliance you can secure the mic elements numerous ways with elastic bands or clips in the hair, tegaderm or a toupee tape or transpore for skin attachment...

For what to wrap the body pack in: non lubricated condoms are common, however you can also use powderfree latex gloves or powder free NITRILE or vinyl gloves for those folks with allergies to latex & rubber...and at a cost for a few bucks for a box of 100 gloves its a deal.. 


-w


----------



## chausman (Mar 3, 2011)

During our last show (Seussical) one of our actresses was wearing a dress that didn't give the option for her to put the pack on her belt or anywhere everyone else suggested, so we ended up putting it on her bra strap. Otherwise, like everyone else said. Or if it is something formal and an actor is wearing a coat with an inside pocket, I have heard of placing them there as well.


----------



## waynehoskins (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want a challenge, mike The Full Monty. There are so many places that radios just can't go on various people at various times.


----------



## natebish (Mar 4, 2011)

chausman said:


> During our last show (Seussical) one of our actresses was wearing a dress that didn't give the option for her to put the pack on her belt or anywhere everyone else suggested, so we ended up putting it on her bra strap. Otherwise, like everyone else said. Or if it is something formal and an actor is wearing a coat with an inside pocket, I have heard of placing them there as well.


 
i regularly put mics on actress's bra strap. i find it to be alot safer for mics than a waistband and they are already used to it unlike an aditional strap to put it in the small of the back.


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 4, 2011)

Similar to what others do, we had a volunteer sew black neoprene body pouches with straps and velcro. They left openings on the pouch for the transmitter antenna and mic connection. Not only do they moisture-proof the transmitters, you don't have to deal with the repetitive costs associated with using condoms. 

We have the cast wear an undershirt that always stays on, run the cable and bodypack right over that, and then they're free to get into wardrobe. I'll usually tape excess cable from the mic on the back of their undershirt (check to make sure they have enough available cord for full neck/head movement). We have position the pouch to line up in the small of the back. This usually allows for more than enough freedom of movement and offers "some" protection to the mic in case the performer falls onto their back.

I deal with high school/amateur performers and have never had problems with the mic becoming unseated during quick costume changes. Then again, we also have 17 units and don't have to switch mics between actors. If you're in a situation where you have to do that, then that presents a number of potential complications.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2011)

I still like Sound Designer David Collison's suggestion from thirty year ago:

> On the day he receives his Equity card, implant the actor with a pick-up and transmitter.


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 4, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I still like Sound Designer David Collison's suggestion from thirty year ago:


 
What about for those of us schmucks who work with school students/amateur performers? :neutral:


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 4, 2011)

sdauditorium said:


> What about for those of us schmucks who work with school students/amateur performers? :neutral:


 
Just get the knife and hot glue gun


----------



## amberjel (Mar 6, 2011)

If the actor is wearing an undershirt or can wear a shirt underneath their costume, I have pinned the pack to their shirt (around the lower back area). To do this, I put the pack in a toddler sized sock and safety pin the top and bottom to their shirt (if they move a lot add a pin on the sides too). It doesn't move while they are dancing, and they can not fiddle with the mic. For women, I usually put it on their bra strap.


----------



## rr134103 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am a Technical Supervisor for an outdoor theatre. We use Mipro wireless system. My issue with the wireless belt packs is that actors break the cable connection at the base of the belt pack on a reoccurring basis. We have attempted everything to prevent this. The cables are expensive to replace. My thought was to have actors wear suspenders under their costumes and attach the beltpack on their upper back. But I was thinking that another way to eliminate pressure against the connection to the belt pack was to more or less put the belt pack in a hard sleeve. Something that will slide over the top and protect that connection. Does anyone have any ideas of something that would be cheap and easy to use?


----------



## chausman (Jan 25, 2012)

Create a loop in the cable and use a rubber band to keep the loop. Then they "should" not put as much pressure on the connections. Also make sure that EVERYONE knows that when you put the Mics away, you NEVER wrap the cable tightly, as that also causes damage quickly.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 25, 2012)

chausman said:


> Create a loop in the cable and use a rubber band to keep the loop. Then they "should" not put as much pressure on the connections. Also make sure that EVERYONE knows that when you put the Mics away, you NEVER wrap the cable tightly, as that also causes damage quickly.


 
If I was paid extra for every time I've given the "no wrapping" speech during each given production...


----------



## pacman (Jan 26, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> If I was paid extra for every time I've given the "no wrapping" speech during each given production...


 
Ditto, ditto!!!


----------



## jonliles (Jan 27, 2012)

That's exactly why I store my elements in individual zip top bags. They stay loose in the bag and the bag keeps them from getting interwined with the cables of other elements. One portable file cabinet later, everything is safe in their own bags


----------



## JohnD (Apr 16, 2018)

I recently posted a link to this thread and the naked guys mic pac thread to another forum where this issue came up.
PSW
Here is an idea I hadn't seen before (post #9):


----------



## NickVon (Apr 16, 2018)

I prefer between the shoulder blades for Men and Women at all times, unless costume design becomes problematic. For women the rear bra strap height (or Bicep height, at middle of the back is great for Element and connection longevity. For men I don't have the X-elastic strap someone else mentioned, and just ask the actors to wear the elastic belts and neoprene belt "Above your the belly" and around your chest. It's not a BELT to hold your pants up, and will feel more comfortable and secure around the part of your body that doesn't flex. "It's also generally good for most stage action minus forward somersaults. Inside of the inner thigh i've done 3-4 times for tight or revealing fancy dress. Can we at least demand that all men are equipped with a under bra as part of their costumes?


----------



## jonliles (Apr 16, 2018)

JohnD said:


> I recently posted a link to this thread and the naked guys mic pac thread to another forum where this issue came up.
> PSW
> Here is an idea I hadn't seen before (post #9):View attachment 16256



I have a tone of old beer coozies!


----------

